# What code cycle?  Tamper Resistant Receptacles



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2019)

What NEC code cycle first required TR receptacles in dwelling units?  I am not talking about the hospital requirements, just residential.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 12, 2019)

I believe that was the 2012 IRC.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2019)

This sounds like history to me...  406.11 2008 NEC.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I believe that was the 2012 IRC.



If it was the 2012 IRC then that would point to the 2011 NEC which would conflict with the answer by Glenn who I think is right on this subject.  I think it was the 2008 NEC which would have been the 2009 IRC.


----------



## Equippro77 (Feb 12, 2019)

New to the Forum !!

I want to say it was in 1996 that the use of outlet plug covers were allowed in place of TP so I want to say 93 cycle ...…...


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2019)

Equippro77 said:


> New to the Forum !!
> 
> I want to say it was in 1996 that the use of outlet plug covers were allowed in place of TP so I want to say 93 cycle ...…...



Welcome and:  Uh Oh!  Looks like we have another opinion......


----------



## Equippro77 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you, yes I see that....I stand corrected


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2019)

This was yesterday's delivery.  I dork pretty hard on code history.  The dusty pages sitting next to me remember more than I do.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank's Glenn, proof there is a reason to keep or collect code books. 

I did not have the 2008 NEC or the 2009 IRC and never concerned adopting that code cycle. Were additional rooms added like they did the AFCI's?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Thank's Glenn, proof there is a reason to keep or collect code books.
> 
> I did not have the 2008 NEC or the 2009 IRC and never concerned adopting that code cycle. Were additional rooms added like they did the AFCI's?


2008 just said all receptacles in 210.52
2011 added the that it's only "nonlocking-type" and it gave exceptions for above 5.5 ft., when part of a luminarie or appliance, dedicated appliance receptacles, etc.


----------



## HForester (Feb 18, 2019)

one would think our memories are infallible....if lives depended on answers from memory, people would surely die!  I am slowly learning that I can't trust my memory,,,makes me sad that I am not as good as I think I am...


----------

